# Cant open eye help



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)

My chicks can't open there eyes , what is wrong


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

How old are they and are they like pasted shut or is it because they are lethargic and weak?


----------



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)

They are about four days old , that are very hyper but they now have one eye open and also sneeze what is wrong with them and is there medicine I can get for my chicks


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Where are they being housed at and what are you using for bedding?


----------



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)

In my garage and I just covered the top a little to trap the heat in and they have wood chips


----------



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)

They actually are pasted shut what is wrong with them


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Do they have any additional heat? It should be 95 degrees for them the first week and then cut it back 5 degrees each week after that. Are they pine or cedar chips? Take some warm water and wash off their eyes so they can see. You can use vetrx on them but if you can get a heat lamp and get them warm, they might do better for you.


----------



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)

I have a heat lamp but I think I'll get another one because I know it is definatley not 95 degrees which is an issue


----------

